# Unicorn/Alicorn opaque platinum betta ?!



## Bettagalaxy (Sep 3, 2019)

Hey,

I was wondering if you guys knkw where in europe I could get this kind of betta? I have always wanted this kind and at this point im willing to do anything to get it. Also I was wondering what bettas people breed to get those kinds of bettas ?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Initially: cambodian x steel blue = amongst other colors, you should create some grizzle, pastel, salem (soft (usually) irid - not sure what to call color in English).

Breed further; pastels - you want to develop more opaque. Keep breeding them towards white opaque. In the process you should create some soft colors.

To add metallic genes, breed to a platinum. You can breed to copper, but it will take you more generations.

*** Note: I have never intentionally bred for them, so I don't know how to maintain such soft colors so that it will breed true. 

*** I'm also not sure if the soft colors are caused by certain mutation or by genetic mix. Usually red shows on fins or as bleeds/washes. Soft irid color as in pastel or salem(?) Are more common.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Oooooooo!


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Intense fish how does it swim?! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

